# Dried avocado leaves?



## larry_stewart (Oct 18, 2009)

I recently went to  a market around here that has a very heavy latin influence.  
I noticed in the spice section they have dried avocado leaves.  Has anyone used this ?  And what would it be used for ??

Just curious,

larry


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 18, 2009)

GourmetSleuth -  Avocado Leaves

Never tried them myself, but apparently they taste of anise.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 18, 2009)

I have eaten avocados my whole life and never knew you could eat the leaves!  I have never seen them for sale but will watch for them.

Barbara


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 18, 2009)

I didnt either until i came across them by accident.  It was one of the few things in this store i was actually able to read and know what it was, and i was like, huh ???


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 19, 2009)

*Mexican cooking*

Dried avocado leaves are commonly use in Mexican cooking like for stew like  Barbacoa and bean paste like Frijoles Negros..the fresh leaves are used for bbq or kebabs and for making tamales as well.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there a specific variety of avocado tree in which the leaves are taken from ?  or can it be any avocado leaf ??

Just curious , again

larry


----------

